# For all practical purposes DW735 doesn't produce snipe...



## CharlesA

I want to know how you attached the camera. That was pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyRussianWoodShop

> I want to know how you attached the camera. That was pretty cool.
> 
> - CharlesA


Ha, ha… Very simple. It is my iPhone 6.

Firstly, I placed a long narrow piece of plywood on two supporters, one by the front extension table and the other one by the rear extension table and placed the phone there (the strip of plywood was not touching the planer), so that the phone is not getting the vibration from the planer. And the part of the clip where the camera is going along with the board I just ran that strip of plywood with the camera (lower) and a piece of oak (higher) on the top of it through the cutter head… Very simple…)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Excellent presentation - The inside view of the active machine was fantastic.
Best to you


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WAS VERY EXCITING TO WATCH .........THANKS


----------



## Ottacat

Good video, thanks for making it and sharing it here.


----------



## dday

Curious as to what it would look like on a smaller (lighter) board, say a 4/4 piece of oak. 
I have a old Ryobi AP1300 and it has no snipe when I do my part, otherwise it will have a slight bit a couple of inches from each end of the board….

It seems the lighter the board, the more prone it is to snipe. Any chips under the infeed or outfeed and bed under the rollers and you could have issues…

Cool video…


----------



## CrazyRussianWoodShop

> Curious as to what it would look like on a smaller (lighter) board, say a 4/4 piece of oak.
> I have a old Ryobi AP1300 and it has no snipe when I do my part, otherwise it will have a slight bit a couple of inches from each end of the board….
> 
> It seems the lighter the board, the more prone it is to snipe. Any chips under the infeed or outfeed and bed under the rollers and you could have issues…
> 
> Cool video…
> 
> - dday


Thanks, yes the snipe would be more pronounced on real short boards but still way better than the best results my old Delta planer could do in that respect. Hope it helps…


----------



## playingwithmywood

I have I think it is the best planner you can buy that runs on 110 but yea it has been proven the extension tables are not a accessory but mandatory… great video


----------



## EarlS

I have the same planer and I really like it. I do get some snipe on the front and back ends of 6' or longer 4/4 boards (cherry and walnut). My solution is to plane them before I square up the ends. Then, any snipe is cut off with the end splits and other unusable part of the board. I also will hold the board at a slight angle when starting the feed and also as it comes off at the end of the run.

On my planer, I can see and feel when the board reaches the back roller at the start of the board and also at the end of the cut as the board moves past the front roller. Probably means things aren't perfectly level. However, setting up roller stands so the infeed and outfeed are perfectly level is basically an exercise in futility so I tolerate a little extra loss on the ends.


----------



## jacquesr

Congrats on finding a way to make you phone even thinner….


----------



## CrazyRussianWoodShop

> Congrats on finding a way to make you phone even thinner….
> 
> - jacquesr


And smoother


----------



## pintodeluxe

I put a Shelix head on mine, which has been a great upgrade. 
It's a worthy planer, and pretty sturdy for a benchtop tool.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> I put a Shelix head on mine, which has been a great upgrade.
> It s a worthy planer, and pretty sturdy for a benchtop tool.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


same here after I put a shelix on my joiner that forced me to do it also on my planner  now the same knives for both tools a big win


----------



## lennyk

love mine too, just put on the wixley gauge

nicked my blades planing some pallet wood the other day, learnt my lesson with that


----------



## CrazyRussianWoodShop

> I put a Shelix head on mine, which has been a great upgrade.
> It s a worthy planer, and pretty sturdy for a benchtop tool.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


I agree, I didn't even have to bolt it down-it is heavy enough to be reasonably stable unless you plan really heavy long boards…


----------



## raydawg

How does your dust collector work with it? In Matthias' video, it blows more air than either of his dust collectors can handle. Worried that it would do the same to my delta DC.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> How does your dust collector work with it? In Matthias video, it blows more air than either of his dust collectors can handle. Worried that it would do the same to my delta DC.
> 
> - raydawg


well since I have a cyclone with a drum underneath I just hook up a hose between them and do not turn on the cyclone the planer blows the chip into the cyclone and then fall in the drum but that is was about a 10' run of hose when I use it inside.. normally I use it outside and just put the hose in our trash can and that catches most of it


----------



## robscastle

The video has disappared.


----------



## rc1985

Link doesn't work!


----------



## lew

> Link doesn t work!
> 
> - rc1985


same here!


----------

